# resucitado



## xkrug

Olá,

qual seria a melhor tradução para "resucitado" ou "piojo resucitado"? ("persona de origen humilde que obtuvo ascenso social o económico repentino y se presume o ufana ahora de ello"

Como aparece na peça teatral "Nuestra Señora de las Nubes", de Arístides Vargas.

"(...); los  Molinas  hechos los  señoritos,  son  unos  resucitados."

Dentre as possibilidades, a mais próxima parece ser "novo rico", mas no contexto do diálogo não fica bem e parece que nenhuma outra cobre todo o conceito de _resucitado_ (pobre-que-virou-rico-e-se-vangloria/ostenta) em português.

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Vanda

Me veio mesmo a ideia de novo-rico. 
Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de novo-rico


> depreciativo  - indivíduo de classe social baixa que enriqueceu rapidamente, apresentando gostos e modos considerados vulgares pelas pessoas de classe mais altas


----------



## Lamarimba

El estado anterior a _resucitado_ es sin duda _muerto de hambre._

Es un tremendo insulto en español decir de alguien que es_ un muerto de hambre. _

Lo digo por si te ves obligado a cambiar un poco la frase, ya que no encuentras la palabra exacta, sin que pierda el sentido ni el tono despectivo.

Barajar la idea de que los Molina, ahora señoritos, se olvidaron de que fueron un día unos muertos de hambre. Yo no me atrevo a intentarlo en portugués.

Un saludo.


----------



## xkrug

Vanda said:


> Me veio mesmo a ideia de novo-rico.
> Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de novo-rico


Valeu Vanda, mas "novo rico" é muito explicativo, literariamente perde a cor da metáfora de _resucitados._


----------



## xkrug

Lamarimba said:


> El estado anterior a _resucitado_ es sin duda _muerto de hambre._
> 
> Es un tremendo insulto en español decir de alguien que es_ un muerto de hambre. _
> 
> Lo digo por si te ves obligado a cambiar un poco la frase, ya que no encuentras la palabra exacta, sin que pierda el sentido ni el tono despectivo.
> 
> Barajar la idea de que los Molina, ahora señoritos, se olvidaron de que fueron un día unos muertos de hambre. Yo no me atrevo a intentarlo en portugués.
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias,

de hecho creo que aquí hay que buscar alguna solución creativa. Parece no haber en portugués algo tan sintético y metafórico como_ resucitado_. La salida quizás sea descomponerlo en una expresión más larga, algo como: "são farofeiros metidos a besta"


----------



## Vanda

Alpinista social é muito formal no contexto então... ''zé-mané metido a besta''? ''Neymar-remediado''? (correndo pra fugir das pedradas   )


----------



## Lamarimba

Lo de _farofeiros_ me parece realmente cruel.


----------



## zema

En lo que hace al significado, "piojo resucitado" suele ser parecido a "_ex pé rapado_". Muchas veces implica "_que se acha grande coisa_" o "_metido a besta_", pero no sé si en este caso hace falta remarcar eso.


----------



## Ari RT

Existe um problema adicional. A palavra 'señoritos' tampouco tem tradução direta para o PT com a mesma carga conotativa.
?
...os Molinas, até outro dia uns pés-rapados, hoje bancando os coronéis.
?posando de coronéis?
? de granfinos?
?
Granfinórios? O som dessa palavra que eu nem sei se existe...
Aliás, 'granfinórios' prescinde de verbo (bancando ou posando).
O Molinas, até outro dia uns pés-rapados viraram uns granfinórios.


----------



## Cainejo

xkrug said:


> Parece no haber en portugués algo tan sintético y metafórico como_ resucitado_.


Nunca había oído esa expresión "piojo resucitado".


----------



## zema

Cainejo said:


> Nunca había oído esa expresión "piojo resucitado".


Por aquí, "piojo resucitado" es común en lenguaje coloquial ("resucitado" solo no recuerdo haberlo oído), pero no exactamente con el sentido que registra el DRAE. 
Según yo lo entiendo, no implica que se haya elevado "_por malos medios"_.



> piojo resucitado
> 1. m. coloq. Persona de humilde origen, que logra elevarse por malos medios.


----------



## xkrug

zema said:


> En lo que hace al significado, "piojo resucitado" suele ser parecido a "_ex pé rapado_". Muchas veces implica "_que se acha grande coisa_" o "_metido a besta_", pero no sé si en este caso hace falta remarcar eso.


Lo complicado es que en el caso de "resucitados" los tipos sí lo eran, pero ya no son "pés-rapados"...


----------



## xkrug

Ari RT said:


> Existe um problema adicional. A palavra 'señoritos' tampouco tem tradução direta para o PT com a mesma carga conotativa.
> ?
> ...os Molinas, até outro dia uns pés-rapados, hoje bancando os coronéis.
> ?posando de coronéis?
> ? de granfinos?
> ?
> Granfinórios? O som dessa palavra que eu nem sei se existe...
> Aliás, 'granfinórios' prescinde de verbo (bancando ou posando).
> O Molinas, até outro dia uns pés-rapados viraram uns granfinórios.


Acho que a melhor tradução seria "sinhozinhos". Pelo menos aqui no Brasil.


----------

